

Say Hello to Stanley – the self-driving car (2006) - SuperChihuahua
http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/14.01/stanley.html

======
SuperChihuahua
And this is a great talk by the creator of Stanley:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDqzyd7fDRc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDqzyd7fDRc)

